# QLD - I caught a fish at Scarby



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Very exiting stuff today at Scarborough Reef when a very average angler managed to catch a pan size snapper on a Squidgy flick bait.










It went 39cm (new PB)










Was a very enjoyable morning on the water with my Bro. in law and Daniel (Bruus). They were both polite enough to donut and allow me the glory. Thanks boys.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Mark. Congratulations on dinner and the PB. It's all upwards from there. Now I have finally (almost) met you. How's your lad progressing?

Dan and I are going tomorrow to smash Jimbo's record....in our dreams. (I'll paddle for 20 kms for zilch, and Dan will probably score a snap).


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Cool mate, those squire must be thick as thieves out there


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's to no longer being a squire virgin.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

ok ok How long does it take to get out to the reef by yak mate i want in


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Top secret imtheman and I'm not sure you would have the skills required.......

Only been a couple times, but there is reef and rubble from as close as 100m offshore. The more experienced guys (not me) have their marks, but fish have been caught anywhere and everywhere. Pirate park is one of the better places to launch.


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2012)

Good work on the fish. I'm so jealous. I was going to have another session out there this weekend right up until Friday. I had a lovely lady cut me off resulting in my only vehicle with roof racks to require a tow and major repairs. That's my rant. Sorry and again nice work out there getting amongst the fish.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

scoman said:


> Top secret imtheman and I'm not sure you would have the skills required.......
> 
> lol there only snapper, I'm sure if you can get one mate I wont have a problem


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice eating size Mark, and to me a better catch than the horse sizes often posted in reports.


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

imtheman said:


> scoman said:
> 
> 
> > Top secret imtheman and I'm not sure you would have the skills required.......
> ...


Mate its only a 10-15min paddle depending where you lauch from, they are all along Redcliffe waterfront around rocky patches and weed beds not just the reefs.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

cheers mate


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

scoman said:


> Very exiting stuff today at Scarborough Reef when a very average angler managed to catch a pan size snapper on a Squidgy flick bait. It went 39cm (new PB) Was a very enjoyable morning on the water with my Bro. in law and Daniel (Bruus). They were both polite enough to donut and allow me the glory. Thanks boys.


Good stuff, Mark... Keep up the good work.

Daniel does that a lot for me... :lol: except for one day when he quite unthoughtfully beat the pants off me! 

Even K1 tossed me one day when I was a bit off my game... but everyone will tell you that he's a bit of a tosser! ;-)

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

You forgot my epic battle with a pike to save my donut.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

bruus said:


> You forgot my epic battle with a pike to save my donut.


How unthoughtful of me... but any fish saves a donut!

I do believe you'd be surprised just how big the pike grow to around the Peninsula, Daniel... well over two feet long.

Jimbo


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Apologies Daniel and to my bro in law also who did manage a small squire


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a great looking fish, the opal colour just above the eye always floors me.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

well done mark,

a win to the lions(afl variety) and a snapper. top weekend indeed


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you sure its not a bought one...hehehe :twisted: :lol:


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

grinner said:


> well done mark,
> 
> a win to the lions(afl variety) and a snapper. top weekend indeed


Yes indeed



fisherjayse said:


> Are you sure its not a bought one...hehehe :twisted: :lol:


Your not the only one to ask :lol:


----------

